# Public Liability Insurance (Help!!)



## CarefreeCanines (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm just starting up my own dog walking and pet services business (I've been doing it on one-off occasions since end of last year but now I'm wanting to turn it into a career). I have a few questions regards insurance if somebody could please give me some advice:

1) I am mainly a dog walker but I do pet-sitting for any animals and also equine care, do I need to add pet-sitting (or pet-minding as it seems to be called on insurance sites) as a secondary business activity or not?

2) How much public liability is it recommended to have? The options are generally £1m, £2m, £5m or £10m and I'm a little confused as to what I'm supposed to have.

3) Am I required to have insurance to cover loss/death/injury of the pets? I have forms which require the customer's signature that has a disclaimer that states that I cannot be held responsible for injury unless negligence is proven, but do I need this cover despite the disclaimer?

I think that's all the questions I have. Being just 20 years old and still living at home with my parents, I'm trying to figure all this money business out but it's very confusing when you don't have a clue! Thank you in advance for anyone's help!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I would recommend you just go direct to one of the specialist insurance companies such as Cliverton or Pet Business Insurance. They'll give you a full package so you don't have to worry about the little bits and bobs.

Insurance protects you as well as owners, so what cover you have protects you against owners who might make a claim against you if something does happen. If you are liable, and the insurance company accepts liability, they would pay out on your behalf. If you don't have it and are taken to small claims court and the judge ordered you to pay, you would have to pay this out of your own money.

Was your disclaimer checked by a solicitor? Not sure if you know, but owners can't sign away their legal rights, so your disclaimer might not stand up if it wasn't checked by a legal specialist. In that case insurance would cover costs. Some insurance companies would cover your costs even if you were proven negligent, and some won't, so you need to think about whether you want that too.


----------



## CarefreeCanines (Apr 16, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> I would recommend you just go direct to one of the specialist insurance companies such as Cliverton or Pet Business Insurance. They'll give you a full package so you don't have to worry about the little bits and bobs.
> 
> Insurance protects you as well as owners, so what cover you have protects you against owners who might make a claim against you if something does happen. If you are liable, and the insurance company accepts liability, they would pay out on your behalf. If you don't have it and are taken to small claims court and the judge ordered you to pay, you would have to pay this out of your own money.
> 
> Was your disclaimer checked by a solicitor? Not sure if you know, but owners can't sign away their legal rights, so your disclaimer might not stand up if it wasn't checked by a legal specialist. In that case insurance would cover costs. Some insurance companies would cover your costs even if you were proven negligent, and some won't, so you need to think about whether you want that too.


I was considering Pet Business Insurance (after picking up a leaflet at Crufts) and they've given me a quote of £192.70 per year, does that sound about right?

Thank you very much for the informative answer, it's useful to get a more experienced point of view on things! I'm fine with things like advertising and actually doing the dog walking but I find all the talk of money and legal matters really confusing sometimes. Thanks again!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I think when I started 5 years ago it was nearly £150 but everything goes up I suppose! I am with PBI and happy with them so far.


----------



## CarefreeCanines (Apr 16, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> I think when I started 5 years ago it was nearly £150 but everything goes up I suppose! I am with PBI and happy with them so far.


That's true! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would check you have cover for equine care too. I would be surprised if a pet insurance covers them. Horses seem to be excluded from most specialist insurances and you need a different cover.


----------



## CarefreeCanines (Apr 16, 2014)

Blitz said:


> I would check you have cover for equine care too. I would be surprised if a pet insurance covers them. Horses seem to be excluded from most specialist insurances and you need a different cover.


I have just checked and Pet Business Insurance has an option to cover you as a "horse sitter", I presume it will include all the necessary cover but I will look into it. Thank you for the help!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Cliverton just bundles it all in together I think, so have a look at their cover.


----------



## CarefreeCanines (Apr 16, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> Cliverton just bundles it all in together I think, so have a look at their cover.


I will have a look, thank you!


----------

